# News aus dem Netz



## stieglitz (14 November 2006)

Erschlägst du uns damit nicht?


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Erschlägst du uns damit nicht?


Wir testen noch.
Wenns nix bringt oder nicht sinnvoll erscheint oder nicht genutzt wird, dann fliegts wieder raus.
Meinungen sind übrigens willkommen.

Ach, nochwas: die Filter sind so gesetzt, dass so arg viele News nicht durchkommen sollten. Das war jetzt nur beim ersten Mal der Fall. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen sehen, was da alles kommt...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (15 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*

Vielleicht reicht eine kurze Zusammenfassung in einer Meldung mit Verweis auf die entsprechenden Quellen - die besonders Interessierten wissen sowieso wo sie ihre News beziehen können. So ist das zwar eine sehr verdienstvolle Bemühung, aber doch ein bisschen zu reichlich.


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht eine kurze Zusammenfassung in einer Meldung mit Verweis auf die entsprechenden Quellen - die besonders Interessierten wissen sowieso wo sie ihre News beziehen können. So ist das zwar eine sehr verdienstvolle Bemühung, aber doch ein bisschen zu reichlich.


Ich hab mal etwas aufgeräumt.
Vorschlag: wir warten mal, was tatsächlich reinkommt.
Die getroffene Auswahl sollte kaum mehr als 10 - 15 News pro Tag bringen. Wäre das noch im Rahmen?


----------



## technofreak (15 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*



Heiko schrieb:


> Vorschlag: wir warten mal, was tatsächlich reinkommt.
> Die getroffene Auswahl sollte kaum mehr als 10 - 15 News pro Tag bringen. Wäre das noch im Rahmen?


Denke auch, wir sollten mal sehn, wie es sich in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt.
(Allen Leuten recht getan, ist eine  Kunst, die niemand kann) 

Zudem: niemand ist gezwungen alles zu lesen und wen es stört, der  kann es 
ausblenden 


Heiko schrieb:


> Ab sofort kann jeder User beliebige Foren bei der Funktion "Neue Beiträge" ausblenden.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (15 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*

Ich vermute: Es wird sehr viel reinkommen, wir stehen vor der VISTA-Herausforderung, erinnert sei an die Einführung von XP. Erstes Thema sollte immer sein: Wie schütze ich meinen PC beim Gang durch das Internet, und damit mich.:gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2006)

*AW: News aus dem Netz*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Ich vermute: Es wird sehr viel reinkommen, wir stehen vor der VISTA-Herausforderung, erinnert sei an die Einführung von XP. Erstes Thema sollte immer sein: Wie schütze ich meinen PC beim Gang durch das Internet, und damit mich.:gruebel:


Ich sehs momentan tatsächlich als Experiment.
Ziel ist, dem Leser hier einen Mehrwert zu bieten indem wir Sicherheits- und Rechtsthemen mit Internetbezug vorfiltern und zentral anbieten. Aus Urheberrechtsgründen ändern wir an der vom Urheber zur Verfügung gestellten Form nichts und bieten den Link zur eigentlichen Webseite.
Die nächsten Tage/Wochen werden zeigen obs was bringt oder nicht und dann entscheiden wir obs bleibt oder nicht. 
Die Idee entstand, weil wir eh schon sehr viele Artikel aus heise z.B. verlinken (oft auch von den Usern). Da lag es nahe, sowas zu automatisieren.


----------

